# apartment



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

I would recommend checking out www.airbnb.com


----------



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

slowandlow said:


> I would recommend checking out www.airbnb.com


i am going to check..thanks


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Prepare to pay at least $200 USD a night for a hotel in Manhattan.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Can't hurt to check around on craigslist either.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Prepare to pay at least $200 USD a night for a hotel in Manhattan.


YOu can spend less a night for a "hotel" in Manhattan.

The Pod Hotel: Pod Sized Cheap Hotel Accommodation in NYC

you won't have the space like real hotel room though. Forget about queen sized beds


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> YOu can spend less a night for a "hotel" in Manhattan.
> 
> The Pod Hotel: Pod Sized Cheap Hotel Accommodation in NYC
> 
> you won't have the space like real hotel room though. Forget about queen sized beds


Cute. I stayed in a tiny room like that in Frankfurt. Way cheaper though  

Manhattan is crazy expensive from what I hear. One option would be to be lucky enough to need a place for the exact time period someone is out of town. I reckon people would be eager to sublease and make back some of that ridiculous rent...


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Check VRBO.com too. I havn't used it in metropolitan areas but it's real similar to AirBNB.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Use airbnb or booking.com for sure. 

My wife and I stayed at a place called the Washington Jefferson earlier this year, close to times square, nice hotel and not too expensive.


----------



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Use airbnb or booking.com for sure.
> 
> My wife and I stayed at a place called the Washington Jefferson earlier this year, close to times square, nice hotel and not too expensive.


I send a mail if have an available room…thank you


----------



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

gabriele said:


> I send a mail if have an available room…thank you


Not available:sad:


----------



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Can't hurt to check around on craigslist either.


i have found this on craiglist
{{ SPECIAL OFFER }}

you think i can trust??is safe?thank you very much


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

gabriele said:


> i have found this on craiglist
> {{ SPECIAL OFFER }}
> 
> you think i can trust??is safe?thank you very much


100% scam.


----------



## gabriele (Jun 22, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> 100% scam.


i think too…thanks


----------

